# Center/Subwoofer Jack Question



## dragon-architect (Feb 23, 2010)

I've seen many a sound card with the following built-in 5.1 channel support setup:
pink = microphone in
green = front left & right
gold = rear left & right
grey = center/subwoofer
blue = analog line-in

My question is... which channel in the grey jack is the front center and which channel is the subwoofer? I haven't found anything that says whether the tip (left) or the ring (right) is which.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

I Dont know i have the same connector on my creative sound card. but dont use it.

You can probably find out buy plugging speakers in to the jack.
Then use the windows sound test to play sound through the center. If the sound comes out of the left speaker then you know the sub is the right speaker. 
And you can then trace it back to the right pins on the jack.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 28, 2010)

The bluefox makes a good point, testing might be the way to find out.  You could try here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_System_Design_Guide#PC_99 and do some research too.


----------

